# Track Size to catch Festool Clamps?



## paulkane1 (6 Apr 2018)

Ive just built a new work bench for myself.I would like to route out a space,to catch a Aliminum Track,to catch the Festool Clamps ,to clamp on to the sides of my bench,What width of track do I need,?and,could someone provide a link to a supplier?


Yours Kindly Paul


----------



## Distinterior (6 Apr 2018)

This is the T Track that I use with Festool clamps on my home made drill press table.

https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+power-too ... k2052pack4

Looks as though Rutlands are out of stock of it again.....


----------



## Nelsun (6 Apr 2018)

The Incra track and track-plus work a treat. Note that there are other lengths available and you can get the "plus" version with metric or imperial scales.


----------

